# Any ALADDINN in your horses bloodlines



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola! At the farm I board at another arabian has Aladdinn as a granddad just like my arabian Eleghant Lad (Laddy) they are both pure arabian. So does anyone else have Aladdinn in their horses bloodline? I'm curious if their are some horsey distant relatives here since he was such a bid stud. Here is the man himself Aladdinn. 


















:happydance:


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, Whisper's grandsire was Aladdinn. Her sire's name is "Aladdi" and hers is "Whisper of Aladdi". She was my heart horse but saddly I had to part with her last September. I've been thinking lately, how much I want to try and get her back when I am financially able.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Another thread on him if you want to have a read 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/anyone-have-horse-aladdinn-its-lines-67136/


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks I did! Didn't notice there was another thread but anyone with any other relatives can comment up here. Whisper22 she's gorgeous! Definitely some Aladdinn in her! And Laddys at the moment I can't think of his dam but his sire was Eleganz but he was not on the side with Aladdinn if I had his papers I could say for sure but right now I don't . But Eleghant Lad got the Lad from Aladdinn and Eleghant from Eleganz. But the horse you shared and mine are relatives!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's my grand old lady, at 22, Affection.


Chiefs Affection Arabian



















Rythm:

Ok Rythm of My Heart Arabian



















Bree:

Ok Brianna Arabian


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She goes back to Aladdinn... 5 generations back. We had a personality conflict, not sad at all when she sold LOL! Even my sister that trained her had a love/hate relation with her. Most of her problems came from being a bottle fed baby with idiot owners for the first four years of her life. She would blow with no warning because she acted more human than horse...








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello here is a question for you guys since there was already a horse named Aladdin in the US when Aladdin was shipped from Europe to here. So in turn to compete here they had to add an n to his name to create Aladdinn. So on a horses bloodlines would his name appear Aladdinn or Aladdin? I have Laddys bloodlines with me right now that's why I'm asking .


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello here is a question for you guys since there was already a horse named Aladdin in the US when Aladdin was shipped from Europe to here. So in turn to compete here they had to add an n to his name to create Aladdinn. So on a horses bloodlines would his name appear Aladdinn or Aladdin? I don't have Laddys bloodlines with me right now that's why I'm asking .


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

For the mare I listed, her pedigree shows up the same as on Allbreedpedigree: Bk Star Fire Arabian


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice Arabs


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mary Liz said:


> Hello here is a question for you guys since there was already a horse named Aladdin in the US when Aladdin was shipped from Europe to here. So in turn to compete here they had to add an n to his name to create Aladdinn. So on a horses bloodlines would his name appear Aladdinn or Aladdin? I have Laddys bloodlines with me right now that's why I'm asking .


If it's *the* *Aladdinn, it would be spelled with the two n's. I don't think they added any extra consonants to his name before he was imported.

If there happened to be another registered purebred Arabian stallion with the name Aladdin, his owners wouldn't have been able to use that name. He was originally registered as *Aladdinn.

If there's a stally listed as Aladdin in your horse's pedigree, it's either not *Aladdinn, or they've spelled the name wrong. Who is listed as the sire of that stallion? If it's Nureddin, then it's *Aladdinn. If it's anyone else, then it's not him.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Arabian stallion Aladdinn dies at 35 | Horsetalk - International horse news
That's a link to the info about the adding of the "n" to Aladdin(his original name) when he came from Sweden. I also just glanced at Laddy's official papers and it was Aladdin with 1 n not 2 and it was the true Aladdin because there was also Nureddin who was Aladdin's sire. Thank you, when I posted that I was not looking at the my arabs papers.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

MY stallion CF Midnight Star is a great Grandson of Aladdinns. His other gr grandsires are Bask, Runinaja Ali, and Moniet El Sharaf.
His grandsires are the Minstrel and Promotion.
His parents were never shown to my knowledge but with a pedigree like that I stole him when I bought him last year. Shalom


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

There's a Quarter Horse x Arabian named Cinderella Mann here who has Aladdinn in his lines.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

My boy is an Aladdinn grandson. 
Al-brando Arabian


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

My 15 year old gelding's grandsire is Aladdinn. His name is EC Mr. Promo his sire is Madero.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

That's Eleghant Lad "Laddy" and yes his name has an H in it one of the hardest things for people to grasp and drives me crazy lol! But he is the most handsome guy to me and my love!


----------

